# which CPU should i buy?



## El_Mayo (Apr 20, 2009)

i was thinking of gettin the i7 920 but:
1. it's expensive
2. i'd need an expensive motherboard
3. and expensive RAM

as you can see.. i dont like expensive
but if i buy a socket 1366 mobo.. then i wont need to upgrade motherboards because intel SHOULD start making newer.. better cpu's to go on that mobo/chipset whatever.. right?
but then again the i7 920 could be pretty overkill
right now i'm using AMD Turion 6000 X2 (laptop) and that's pretty speedy for me to be very honest. i will be using my computer for gaming (not too hardcore.. quad SLI gaming.. but just simple.. call of duty 4 or crysis etc. etc.)
i want a CPU that can last me more than 2 years.. which i think the i7 920 has a better chance of doing than... say.. the intel Q8200


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 20, 2009)

Drop expensive ram from your list.  The Crucials below are cheap and overclock very well.  PaulieG also found out that another set of cheap DDR3 overclock very well.  As for CPU's, yes the i7 920 would provide better longevity.  Also depending on your current hardware, your options at MB could be better than you think.  

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246


----------



## lepra24 (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103471best buy


----------



## n-ster (Apr 20, 2009)

If your expect only 2 years from todays CPUs, your in heaven since a hell lot can do that underclocked LOL for gaming, the more impportant part is the graphics card...

I would sugest the i7 920 or the PII x3 720BE AM3 processor... This depends are your budget, and if your going multi-GPU or not (SLI or CF)

Right now, CPUs are much more advanced that software or graphics cards ATM, so the longetivity of the CPUs are huge


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 20, 2009)

I like the i7 for long term, it will be top dog for a while..

but you have to cross the AMD / INtel line..... I am all Intel so that is my choice, i can't speak for the AMD's


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 20, 2009)

wait till tomorrow and get the phenom II 955


----------



## thraxed (Apr 20, 2009)

Or wait tell the i5 comes out, its a new chipset so I'd just bite the bullet for a bit longer.   There always good deals on memory somewhere.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 20, 2009)

How about staying on dual-core ?'

i7 is a multitasking monster, but not many actually need 8 threads unless you are rendering or using VM softwares or running computing programs.

E8500 or AMD PhII X3 line CPU will do the job fine and can last you for 2 years.



El_Mayo said:


> i was thinking of gettin the i7 920 but:
> 1. it's expensive
> 2. i'd need an expensive motherboard
> 3. and expensive RAM
> ...


----------



## iandh (Apr 20, 2009)

It is VERY had to argue against the PII 720 at the moment for a gaming-only system. IT performs with the best i7/C2D quads in single and sometimes multi-gpu setups, and costs less than the E8400.

Mine does 3.4 on stock volts/stock cooler (stock 940 cooler, the stock 720 cooler is whack), and I prefer it over my E8400 and Q6600 for gaming.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 20, 2009)

n-ster said:


> If your expect only 2 years from todays CPUs, your in heaven since a hell lot can do that underclocked LOL for gaming, the more impportant part is the graphics card...
> 
> I would sugest the i7 920 or the PII x3 720BE AM3 processor... This depends are your budget, and if your going multi-GPU or not (SLI or CF)
> 
> Right now, CPUs are much more advanced that software or graphics cards ATM, so the longetivity of the CPUs are huge





SystemViper said:


> I like the i7 for long term, it will be top dog for a while..
> 
> but you have to cross the AMD / INtel line..... I am all Intel so that is my choice, i can't speak for the AMD's



 at both of you. you want the i7 920 to be good for 2 years in comparrison with what will be one in two years. hahaha yeah sure. the PD's were out 2 years ago and they were SHIT! 


anyway...

grab either 

i7 920
Crucial DDR3 ($80 ish for 6gb)
and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136065

the board is not that bad i paid $250 for my X38 asus and then i paid 229 for my DFI x48.

215 for the x58 isn't bad.

or get a 955
same crucial ram
and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131363


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 20, 2009)

okay.. so..
i should buy the AMD Phenom II instead of i7 920
which i think is alright.. seeing as the i7 would be somewhat overkill
but what motherboard would i need to buy? 

"AMD AM2 (AMD Chipset) Motherboards" 

OR

"AMD AM2 (Nforce Chipset) Motherboards"

what's the difference?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 20, 2009)

TBH I think the E84/5/600s are enough for crysis[not hard core] 
Are you a overclocker? cos that can also affect your purchasing ideas...


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 20, 2009)

i COULD overclock
but i don't want to reduce the lifespan of the CPU's


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hat, support me on this....
you'll never get to use the cpu till the day that it dies!!! so OCing doesn't really matter!


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2009)

My choices:

Intel
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136060 $106.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115041 $269.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231122 $42.99

AMD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136044 $114.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103649 $139.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231122 $42.99


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah mate i shall be getting the 9550 and overclocking
that should last for a good few years yeah?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2009)

Go PII x3 instead of x4... or go i7 920...

i7 920 230$+tax at Microcenter or from someone here = max 250$
DFI DK x58 215$+ship = max 225$
6gb of Crucials+free ship = 74$
Total = a bit less than 550$

PIIx3
720BE+free ship = 140$
Biostar mobo + free ship= 100$ after MIR
RAM + free ship = 34$ after MIR
Total = 274$

As you can see, PIIx3 is half the price... BUT if your buying a computer from scratch, The extra 275$ you pay for i7 920 isn't much... It is your choice!

If I were you, I would go with the pII 720BE and wtv I listed and get something like a 4850 or 4870....
This 4870 1gb for example (200$ - 30$ MIR free ship)


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 21, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Go PII x3 instead of x4... or go i7 920...
> 
> i7 920 230$+tax at Microcenter or from someone here = max 250$
> DFI DK x58 215$+ship = max 225$
> ...



Thats a good comparison. now show him some benchies 

intel>  <amd


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 21, 2009)

i think i will get the 9950
freaksavior... i thought that was obama in your avatar lmao


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 21, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> i think i will get the 9950
> freaksavior... i thought that was obama in your avatar lmao



it is  its a obama action figure. Not a fan lol but just thought it was funny.
here is a better pic of it


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 21, 2009)

LMAO nice one xD
obama is win 
and to close this thread
i shall be buying the 9950 and overclocking as much as i can on aftermarket cooling

Amen 


xD


----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOO go with 720BE instead... and get the 0940 batch so you can unlock the 4th core... please? 

9950 is more expensive and performs WAY WORSE than 720BE...


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 21, 2009)

AMD? D:
i heard from an expert that Intel kicks AMD's ass

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?AMD-P2940
" 3.00GHz clock speed, 2MB L2 Cache, 6MB L3 cache"

for about 50 pounds more you could get a 9950.. which.. by spec is much better

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?IL-Q9550

"Quad Core Technology, 2.83GHz clock speed, 12MB L2 Cache"


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> AMD? D:
> i heard from an expert that Intel kicks AMD's ass
> 
> http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?AMD-P2940
> ...



Too bad in games the extra "spec" doesn't make a difference.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2009)

get the 720BE... trust me... can anyone +1 one PLEASE? I mean... you all know that 720BE is the best choice to do right?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2009)

The 720BE is the best price performance _gaming_ CPU. If you're a bench whore, of course it's not the best.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Too bad in games the extra "spec" doesn't make a difference.



ahh yes.. but you forgot i'm also looking for how long that CPU can remain adequate


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2009)

It's a quad vs quad with near similar performance and technology. Neither will outlast each other.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2009)

so therefore, for gaming the 720BE for the price will last you a hell long of a time


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?AMD-P2720
this yes?

it does look appealing for the price...

the closest priced intel option is this:
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?IL-Q8200

but i have heard intel overclocks better than AMD


----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2009)

the 720BE can OC to 3.6 to 3.88 easy I believe... Also, you ave a chance iof unlocking the fourth core... I tell you, just go with that tri-core  you won't regret it!

Besides, that Q8200 has a starting clock of 2.33ghz  that is plain bad lol...


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 21, 2009)

there's a fourth core? lmao
why is it hidden?
does the clock speed matter that much?
i use dual core 2.0ghz atm
seems fine to me
does the clock speed matter more when it comes to games?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 22, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> there's a fourth core? lmao
> why is it hidden?
> does the clock speed matter that much?
> i use dual core 2.0ghz atm
> ...



the X3 720 is a X4 920 with one of the cores disabled, there are certian motherboards that will allow you to enable the disabled core in your bios to give you 4 cores. 

Clockspeed does matter, to get the most out of todays games and video cards, you need atleast a 3.6 ghz clock speed, otherwise your CPU will prevent your video card from operating at it's peak performance.

I run a dual core that runs stock at 3ghz(core2duo e8400). OC'ing it to 3.8 gives me alot of performance gains over the stock 3ghz. Though once I started going past 3.8, my gains started to quickly level out.


----------



## DarkEgo (Apr 22, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> the X3 720 is a X4 920 with one of the cores disabled, there are certian motherboards that will allow you to enable the disabled core in your bios to give you 4 cores.



Not quite true. A 720 is a phenom II quad core with one core disabled, but not a 920.  The 720 is a AM3 chip with a DDR3 controller. Unlike the 920 witch it a AM2+ chip with a DDR2 controller.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 22, 2009)

so.. at the same clock speed..
the 720 BE would perform better than the Q8200?
although the Q8200 can overclock higher
correct?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 22, 2009)

Q8200 has a low multiplier, which on an intel platform, will hinder it's OC ability by a large margin unless you have a board capable of 500+FSB. And it's got a lot of cache missing. I'd take the 720 over anything under the Q9400 any day.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 22, 2009)

ahh.. i'll get the 9550 then


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 22, 2009)

okay
just had a thought:
does overclocking increase power usage of a computer?
i'd assume it does


----------



## n-ster (Apr 23, 2009)

yes it does.... but why the 9550? GET THE 720BE! it's cheaper AND better


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 23, 2009)

n-ster said:


> yes it does.... but why the 9950? GET THE 720BE! it's cheaper AND better



once again.. i've been told intel is much better from a close friend
he's almost always right


----------



## n-ster (Apr 23, 2009)

720BE is half the price! and intel vs AMD is crap, they are both great... I'm sorry to tell you, but you friend is biased


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah.. but i'm buying the pc parts off him (for a much lower price)
and he's physically refused to sell me anything by AMD or ATi
maybe tough love.. i don't know lol


----------



## n-ster (Apr 23, 2009)

Then buy somewhere else.... or tell him to join TPU and I'll have a friendly chat with him... unless he sells you a new Q9550 for 130$


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah he probably will be able to get it for that price
i won't be ordering for a while.. so this CPU should become rather cheap


----------



## n-ster (Apr 23, 2009)

so he'll get it HALF price?


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 23, 2009)

possibly
could be even less
he works for fujitsu.. and he just gives them an order and they give him the price
he says about a 40% discount on the whole pc (no build cost)


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 23, 2009)

if he can get it that price ill take one too thanks

i allways tell people unless they want the greatest and latest then amd is now a fine choice, people are allways comparing amd to TOP INTEL and its not right

the x3 720BE is a fine cpu for gaming and work, media it can do everything just that nothing needs the power of an intel i7 yet


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah i completely agree... hence why i'm going to get anything higher than the Q8200 from intel 
i read somewhere that the even the Phenom II was outperformed by Q6600's (toms hardware)


----------



## n-ster (Apr 23, 2009)

Q6600 is a known OCer that's why... anyways, tell us your budget, if you can get 40% discount, then the probability is you can go i7 xD or else tell us the price you can get the 720BE for and then other QXXXXs for... 

off-topic: btw, could you hook me up with him? I have NO RIG  I am willing to pay a bit more aso that you and him get a bit of profit  btw, where do you live?


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 23, 2009)

in the UK mate =D
i'll talk to him mate


----------



## n-ster (Apr 23, 2009)

bah, at 40% off, shipping shouldn't hurt as much  anyhow, my grand-parents go to France a lot, and I have a lot of family in France, so shipping will hurt even less


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 23, 2009)

scrap the cpu's i want an obama toy!


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 23, 2009)

n-ster.. he's willing to sell you a pc
do you have paypal?


----------



## hat (Apr 23, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> *Hat, support me on this....*
> you'll never get to use the cpu till the day that it dies!!! so OCing doesn't really matter!



what? 
It's really the heat and voltage that reduces lifespan. At stock volts, a processor that runs 2GHz stock speed on the stock cooler and has a load temp of 60*c will last less than that same processor that runs at 3GHz oc'd speed with a load temp of 50*c. However, if the first processor runs 1.35v and the second processor runs at 1.4v for example, they will last about the same.

My Athlon64 5200+ ran overclocked for 2 years under my AC Freezer 64 Pro. Most of it's life was spend at 2.8GHz+ 1.4v under constant full load running Folding @ Home. When I bought my Phenom 9500, I had to buy a new motherboard because the overclocking options in my motherboard didn't work with that processor. So I bought a new board and retired the old motherboard and processor (athlon64 x2 and dfi lanparty) to my uncle who runs everything at stock with good cooling. He has the AMD heatpipe cooler on it with some of my MX-2 thermal paste. (unfortunately, my phenom died when I tried to run it at 2.65GHz 1.375v. kapow! bought this sempron and am very happy with it)


----------



## hat (Apr 23, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> scrap the cpu's i want an obama toy!



gotta love action figures of anti-gun Obama waving around shotguns and assault rifles


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 25, 2009)

right... i think i will get the 720BE cos money's tight atm lol
"Location: Unstable Socialist States of America"
lmao pure right wing


----------



## Darren (Apr 26, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> once again.. i've been told intel is much better from a close friend
> he's almost always right



So just because you 'hear' that AMD is better you avoid them like the plague? Intel might have faster high end processors  with the i7 but in the mid-high end AMDs X3s are where it is at.

You are going to buy a Q9550 and pay more money, around £80-100 more because you do not like the AMD's equivalent in performance.  




Ok dude, waste your money at your leasure

Edit:



El_Mayo said:


> right... i think i will get the 720BE cos money's tight atm lol
> "Location: Unstable Socialist States of America"
> lmao pure right wing



Finally you see sense. What changed your mind price or performance?

Have you seen the reviews yet?


----------



## Lozan (Apr 26, 2009)

1. You can go with the MSI Platinum because that's not too expensive and performs well.

2. The OCZ Reaper RAM is only around £120 for 6GB 1800MHz


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 26, 2009)

Darren said:


> Finally you see sense. What changed your mind price or performance?
> 
> Have you seen the reviews yet?



erm yeah i saw a review for the 720BE
i looked at only the gaming benchmarks, cos like i said
i'm currently using an AMD Turionx2 (2.0Ghz) and that's good enough for my multitasking needs.. so an ultra high end cpu would be overkill
i think i'm going to get a Quad AMD however..

like this
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?AMD-P2920

or 

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?AMD-P9950

or even

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?AMD-P2940

probably the 9950 though...


----------



## Darren (Apr 26, 2009)

Avoid the Phenom 9950, they are the older generation with the Agena core opposed to the newer Deneb core, especially because the 9950 is the Phenom* I*

The Phenom *II* X3 720 is faster (and cheaper) than the Phenom 9950.

Also the II X3 can use both DDR3 and DDR2 so it is a better upgrade path. If you are content with quadcore opposed to tri-core I would recommend the Phenom II X4 820 or 955 because those can also use both DDR3 and DDR2.


----------



## Darren (Apr 26, 2009)

refresh page for edits


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 26, 2009)

oh i see

how about 
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?AMD-P2940

or 

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?AMD-P2920

both are Phenom II.. so do they both support DDR2 and DDR3?


----------



## Darren (Apr 26, 2009)

Indeed they are both Phenom IIs and hence they will be faster than the Phenom 9950. 

But unfortunately the 920 and 940 only support DDR2. 

The only Phenom IIs that support DDR3 and DDR2 at the moment is the 720, 820, 945, and 955.

But DDR3 memory is expensive, you would be better off skipping DDR3 memory and buying a cheap £50 AM2+ motherboard that supports DDR2 PC8500 and sticking in any of the Phenom II range.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 26, 2009)

Darren said:


> Indeed they are both Phenom IIs and hence they will be faster than the Phenom 9950.
> 
> But unfortunately the 920 and 940 only support DDR2.
> 
> ...



alright mate.. it's gonna be the black edition PII 940
black edition = more overclocking?
and i'll just get cheap DDR2 memory (GeiL Black Dragon)


----------



## Darren (Apr 26, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> alright mate.. it's gonna be the black edition PII 940
> black edition = more overclocking?
> and i'll just get cheap DDR2 memory (GeiL Black Dragon)



The Phenom 940 is a good CPU, black edition has the unlocked multiplier and hence overclocks easier.

If you tell us the budget, we can find you components on the internet and help you find the best deal.


Edit:




El_Mayo said:


> ahh right
> how helpful
> the thing is however.. i can't afford the pc for a while (about 6months)
> so atm i have about 4 budgets
> ...




£400 can easily build you a Phenom II with 8 GB of ram and say a ATI 4850. That will be enough to play any game at maximum settings for 2 years.

But in 6 months new CPUs and graphics cards come out, so there might be better deals, so this research process might have to be re-iterated.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 26, 2009)

ahh right
how helpful 
the thing is however.. i can't afford the pc for a while (about 6months)
so atm i have about 4 budgets

1. 700 GBP
2. 600 GBP
3. 500 GBP
4. 400 GBP (very unlikely.. but this is incase i do something stupid like blow my savings xD)

i'm prepared to put aside any nvidia/ati/intel/amd bias.. i just want good performance 
oh and those prices above INCLUDE a monitor (20" -22")
i'd like to do some gaming in 1680x1050 so.. no overkill (GTX 295 is a no-no)


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 26, 2009)

Darren said:


> £400 can easily build you a Phenom II with 8 GB of ram and say a ATI 4850. That will be enough to play any game at maximum settings for 2 years.



really? how any link/images to prove it?


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 26, 2009)

Darren said:


> Yeah sure.
> 
> I've got to run to poundland in a few minutes.
> 
> ...



i will need a HDD (500Gb+)
but i can get a cracked OS


----------



## Darren (Apr 26, 2009)

Do you need a power supply unit, case and CD/DVD drive?


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 26, 2009)

yes.. obviously!
lmao


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 26, 2009)

oh that's alrite lol
dvd drives are cheap anyway
but with the PSU.. should i get a high performance one like Corsair or OCZ.. or just a cheap value one?


----------



## Darren (Apr 26, 2009)

Personally I'm ok with non-branded.

But usually I recommend branded for other people, performance wise it doesn't really matter, you're only paying for reliability, warranty, and low noise.

I haven't yet had a PSU fry or anything


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 26, 2009)

oh... i'd rather have reliability then


----------



## Jadawin (Apr 26, 2009)

I would strongly recommend the Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition, a nice AM2+ Mainboard and lots of DDR2-RAM, preferably 8 GB. That will be enough RAM for several years and a very good Quadcore with overclocking potential. For most things except games this will be a monster machine. And for gaming just get a good gfx card. A 3 GHz Quadcore will be enough for most games in the next 3-4 years. And you will be able to use the new AM3-Processors from AMD in your AM2+ board, like the new Phenon II X4 955 and even faster ones.

Take a look at that, too:

http://translate.google.com/transla...ssoren_kaufberatung_mai_2009.html&sl=de&tl=en

As far as PSUs are concerned, only buy one with a 80PLUS certificate. That guarantees a good efficiency and to achieve that, the PSU can't be made from cheap crap parts. Well known brands usually have high efficiency.


----------



## Darren (Apr 26, 2009)

XFX HD 4830 512MB DDR3 Dual DVI HDTV out PCI-E Graphics Card
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159719 £74.98 

ASROCK N68PV-GS GeForce 7050 Socket AM2+ VGA DVI Out 6 Channel Audio MATX Motherboard
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161000 £42.03

AMD Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz Socket AM3 6MB L3 Cache Retail Boxed Processor
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159071 £119.32

Seagate ST3500418AS 500GB Hard Drive SATAII 7200rpm 16MB Cache - OEM
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/158860 £43.34  

Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 1066MHz/PC2-8500 XMS2 Memory CL5 2.1V
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148816 £42.49 

Arctic Power 600W PSU - With PCI-E, 3x SATA, 20+4, ATX12V, 8pin +12V Connectors - Retail Boxed
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/124926 £34.99 

LG GH22NS40 22X SATA DVD±RW/DL/RAM Black Bare Drive - OEM
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/151999 £15.85 

Casecom KB-7720BK Black ATX Midi Tower Case - No PSU
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/108273 £12.99

Total inc VAT (free super saver delivery) *£385.99 *

If you replace the Phenom II X3 720 with the Phenom II X4 940 from Novatech.com it will work out as £226.67 + £167.89 = *£394.56*

That rig is enough to play any game today at maximum settings. It should breeze through games for about 2 years. At most you'll only need to replace the GPU in the future.


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd personally go for the Phenom II 940, but then again I'm a little biased.


----------



## Jadawin (Apr 26, 2009)

I recommended the Phenom II 940, too - and I'm using an Intel Q6600. But I just built a machine for someone on a budget and it was AMD all the way, CPU, chipset on mainboard and a HD 4870. I have used ATI, Nvidia, Intel and AMD in my time and I never chose anything because of the manufacturer, but because of it's price/performance ratio. I earn my living using my knowledge, I literally can't afford to be biased.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2009)

He's buying with a friend that works at fujitsu  oh and he wants a monitor... get the VH226H or equivalent  (a bit pricy maybe lol)

Take Daren's recommendation but get the 940BE if it's only 10 pounds more  (how does that work?) and get a 4870 1gb instead... you'll be set for a very long time  hopefully your friennd will make that cheap enough to get it under 400 pounds including monitor xD


----------

